

Mobile e-commerce fraud detection - jasontan
http://blog.siftscience.com/mobile-e-commerce-fraud-detection/

======
pallandt
>> "In contrast, fraudsters tend to create accounts and then go shop for
merchandise."

Perhaps this is overreaching and the results have been skewed by various
factors. According to one of the tables on that post, the analysis revealed
that a purchase occurring between 3-10 minutes of account creation is 'quite
suspicious'. I find it hard to believe this matches to reality.

I hope I don't come across as insulting, it's just that I know how easy it is
to get false positives with anything involving statistics and machine
learning.

~~~
stephenlambe
These results are averaged across many different types of e-commerce
companies. So you're correct that a particular company shouldn't necessarily
set up a rule to flag transactions occurring 3-10 mins from account creation.

At Sift Science, a user is flagged based on a combination of many different
factors. So while a transaction 3-10 minutes after signup is associated with
increased risk of fraud, a user typically has to match many different patterns
to be flagged as an overall risk.

